# Help! Major hair dilemma! Yellow hair!!



## Nessicle

PLEASE HELP!!! I used a lightening cream for my hair from the Schwarzkopf Nordic colours range - I used the lightest one because my hair is already pretty light anyway. Anyhow, my hair is blonde but it's got quite a yellow tinge to it! What do I do to get rid of it? My mum has suggested a toner from Wella but I'm not sure which shade to get - do I get a purple based toner (supposed to tone down brassiness/yellow) or a beige based toner? My hair is really porous so I'm scared that if I do use a purple based toner that it'll go really blue/purple??? It looks stupid!

Either that or would it be safe to a mousse colour that washes out in 6 washes?? I've gotta go to work tomorrow too which is going to be well embarressing!


----------



## prettybabi11492

I'm not sure what to tell you; I really don't wanna give you wrong info. I can tell you that I hope Janelle logs on soon and sees this so you can get fixed up by work tomorrow.


----------



## Nessicle

well I've been looking over the Garnier Nutrisse permanent colours - thought this would be a little more nourishing for my hair! I've decided to get Light Beige blonde colour for my hair so fingers crossed it'll work!


----------



## eightthirty

Janelle, where are you!!??


----------



## Nessicle

please Janelle - I need you!!


----------



## NYAngel98

Sorry! I'm here! lol (Can't log on at work really anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Have you tried Clairol shimmerlights shampoo? It's violet - but it helps tone down brassiness. If you want to go with another color, I would try the new L'Oreal Natural Match colors... try one of the cool blondes.... my friend used it and it help tone it down a bit. HTH!


----------



## xkatiex

I know how bad you feel, my hair went yellowish when my mum coloured it last week. I had to go to the hairdressers and she put a semi-permanent on top... guess I'm going to have to live with it till the stupid bleach grows out :eusa_wall:.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Janelle no worries I completely understand about not being able to log on!

We don't have the L'Oreal Natural Match over in the UK unfortunately!

I thought if I get a Garner Nutrisse colour then it might be less harsh on my hair. Everyone keeps telling me to get a purple toned toner or colour like Ash Blond but the last time I used an ash colour my hair turned purple it was awful!

I thought that as I've used a lightening creme that using a colour like Light beige blonde would be ok - fingers crossed it will be!


----------



## Andi

IÂ´ve had this problem twice so far...yellowish hair after getting it highlighted, especially near the roots.

my stylist recommended L`Oreal Professionel "Gloss Protect System" shampoo in "Silver". itÂ´s actually purple though, and my hair got back to looking NORMAL blonde in like a a week. I guess the results depend on what condition your hair is in.

my stylist also said if you notice your hair getting ashy then itÂ´s time to stop using it. HTH!


----------



## ilafa

try keeping the ash blonde on your hair just for a minute or so and mix it with a lot of water, so there won't be much dye. it worked for me!


----------



## Nessicle

well I went to Boots today and avoided all beige blonde tones (would turn it pinky) and all Ash tones (would turn it blue again) and got a Garnier Nutrisse that says "Light Blonde" so I hope it is a neutral colour. It's actually a darker colour than what my hair is now so I won't actually be stripping the colour just putting a darker shade on it.

I also got a couple of toners in light ash blonde - the wash in wash out ones - just in case it goes a blue-y colour.

My Goodness! what a nightmare!

I'm considering going brunette if this doesnt work out!!! Just don't know if it will suit me! Aargh!


----------



## Nessicle

well I've managed to kinda sort the dilemma! I got a light blonde colour which took down the brightness and made it look like it was actually blonde then applied a light ash blonde toner to tone down the brassiness. Its actually looking better but it's still a bit too bright - I'm thinking of going brunette (see my other thread!) but I don't know if I dare do it. I've always been a blonde and I'm scared I won't be attractive to men and stuff as a brunette (just me personally - not other brunettes lol!)


----------



## Sarah84

Thats exactly why I feel better as a blonde, i think i fade into the background as a brunette haha

Glad its not just me.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Sarah!! I just think it suits me as a blonde.

Ok here are a few pictures of how my hair was yesterday before I salvaged it and after I'd managed to sort it out.

picture 1 and 2 are before and 3 and 4 are after!


----------



## Andi

WOW you did a great job. I really love your hair color now :satisfied:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks Andrea! I'm not too keen as it's a bit white and I feel a bit silly! lol! On my other thread I've said I'm going to go more golden blonde, bit more natural if you know what I mean?!


----------



## prettybabi11492

Nice job toning it down! I'm gonna go visit your other thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84

As Andrea said you did a great job Vanessa. I love your colour, im so jealous I'd love to be able to pull of blonde hair like that


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Sarah! I think I look well dodgy! Like Chantelle gone wrong! I've decided to go for something a bit more toned down and that will be easier to keep up with like this. If I keep it this blonde I'll look like an albino on holiday cos in the sun my eyebrows and eyelashes go really blonde! lol! Plus it's bound to get a bit more sunkissed in the sun anyway I reckon


----------



## NYAngel98

Looks good Vanessa! I would wait a few weeks for it to oxidize before doing anything else to it though...


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Janelle!

I spoke to my auntie who has her own Salon and she is going to do it for me at least then I won't be able to mess it up! lol! I really don't like it this blonde so going to get it done next Friday.

I'm going to use a conditioning/moisturising mask every day until then to try and strengthen it a bit as it will be quite weak I imagine! What we girls do hey?! lol!

Thanks for your help everyone!! :laughing:


----------



## breakdownbeauty

I came here because of the exact same problem and I'm gonna do what you did and see if I can get it to a more natural looking blonde. :uglyhammer:


----------



## deemaria

well yes i've done it again this time tho i did'nt have any blue in, just banana yellow, i followed your instructions and hey presto////// i'm back blonde (even better blonde than my original color) dont no what i would have done without your help as i have work tomorrow.

A BIG HUG AND THANKYOU

DEE


----------



## BrittanyCouture

try using a toning shampoo and conditioner  to maintain your color because toner fades quickly


----------



## Coco74

How did you achieve the color blonde you have now? My daughter couldn't handle the bleach burn and the hairdresser had to rinse her hair out early. Then the hairdresser told me to use a highlift on her roots to lift the orangey tone. It looked like crap once I did that so I bought a cool/blue light blonde toner and it looks kinda blue. Help! I don't like the yellowy tone in it either.


----------



## Coco74

Yes, pics 3 and 4 look way better. I read that if I use a beige ash I run the risk of the hair turning green! Ugh, I totally screwed up my daughters hair.


----------



## cazy

how did u get the yellow out.


----------



## chr1st1na27

hello, I do my moms hair and i used Wella toner T18 which is an ash blonde.. n it takes all the yellow out i mix the toner with 20 vol, give it 30 minutes, but u should see ur hair changing during the 30 minutes, might freak u out cuz the toner will turn purple while its processing but it really does take out the yellow n makes n soft blonde look no Brase after... o n id say use shimmering lights 2 times a week, that also works with gettin yellow out.

.


----------



## Hellocat4

I also use a purple shampoo every time I wash. This helps keep the gold at bay between my color treatments.


----------

